# Colt Anaconda sights ???



## hotdog87 (Aug 17, 2010)

I bought a stainless 44 Colt anaconda from my cousin that he used to pistol hunt with and he had a scope on it and had taken the fixed sights off and put them up somewhere that he wouldn`t loose them!!! lol  Well, he lost them!!! Where can I find a complete set for it???  I need the front blade sight and the rear complete ramp setup, screws and all!!!
Thanks for your help in advanced.


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 18, 2010)

Why in the heck did he remove the front sight!?

I would try Colt first.  I checked Numrich Gun Parts and they don't list 'em.  Colt's contact info:  http://www.coltsmfg.com/contact.aspx

The rear sight is easy;  it's the same rear sight that is used on the Python, King Cobra, and Series 80 1911's with the factory adjustable rear sight.  It's commonly called an Elliason sight.

Brownell's lists a Kensight target rear sight to fit an Elliason cut:  http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/sid=49256/sku/Elliason_Accro

The front sight might be the same as a King Cobra or Python, but I'm not sure on that.  Colt can tell ya.


----------



## hotdog87 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am going to call Colt !!!!


----------

